
Ask HN: Free designs? - nautical
I am planning to start a 2 day code sprint to make an app , where is am struggling is to find a place where I can see some good app designs as an inspiration . I want to focus on coding as much as possible in next 2 days . any good leads to websites offering the same ?
======
nceruchalu
Tried [http://dribbble.com](http://dribbble.com) and searching for apps? You
can also search for specific categories if that helps.

------
gj352
[http://pttrns.com/](http://pttrns.com/)

~~~
nautical
this one is good ... ! thanks a lot

------
thehodge
bootswatch.com is a good start

~~~
nautical
Actually am going to start a mobile app , I just want some good color
combinations and some good animations so that I dont end up with a bad looking
app . Just inspirations from different good looking apps .

